# Buying a pen-drive !!



## coolboy_n (Nov 25, 2006)

hi techies out there,
I'm using WinXp wid 384 MBRAM n P-IV ..2.4 GHz processor on an 845 M.board.
I wish to buy a pen drive (arnd 1 GB)
Pls suggest the best pieces n the rates shud b a bit reasonable.

Thanks in advance !!
Bless ya


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 25, 2006)

Transcend is the best! I recently took 2 Transcend 1GB JF 168 for Rs. 1250. Its a high speed one.

Transcend T30 will be available for cheap but its a low speed one.

Check out www.transcendusa.com for more details on available models.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2006)

Get a Hi-Speed Transcend as TuxFan mentioned above, they are real fast


----------



## coolboy_n (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for d support !!


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 27, 2006)

if u ask me kingston drives are the best...but then 1 GB drive is not cheap...their speed is gr8...however if u want to go cheap go with transcend...they have some very good models......


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 27, 2006)

My vote goes to transcend.They cm with lifetime warrenty...


----------



## outlaw (Nov 27, 2006)

transcend is da best


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 27, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> My vote goes to transcend.They cm with lifetime warrenty...



Lifetime means till the serial number written on the body of the pen-drive is not erased  So be careful about it.


----------



## manas (Nov 27, 2006)

Go for Transcend Jetflash series...They r the best..


----------



## freezer (Nov 28, 2006)

Kingston is the best !


----------



## the.kaushik (Nov 28, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Transcend is the best! I recently took 2 Transcend 1GB JF 168 for Rs. 1250. Its a high speed one.
> 
> Transcend T30 will be available for cheap but its a low speed one.
> 
> Check out www.transcendusa.com for more details on available models.



ya its true... transend is awasom atleast at that price.. i too use one of 512mb.. but what if it gets damage or some problem.. shop keeper says they will change.. but still now has anybody changed.. they are not having any store or office in india(my dealer said).. so what next..

I opt for iball. Took a 1 gb 6 months ago. The product is the smallest pendrive i ever seen but not so hardy and strong.. but u know, if u have any problem in there product take it to any of there office and they give a new one back in 5 min. I like the way they do that without asking any question..

link to the pic of the pendrive.. *www.cyberindian.net/wp-content/uploads/iball-usb-pen-drive.gif
and u want to know the price.. 1GB in bangalore SP road at Primer Shop i asked today and the said 900 for 1gb with 2 yrs warrenty


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2006)

I hv Transcend JetFlash 1 GB pen drive, and I'm very much satisfied with it


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 29, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Lifetime means till the serial number written on the body of the pen-drive is not erased  So be careful about it.


Yaa u r correct.I read this in the manual.Anyway thanx for the info tuxfan.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, i bought a jetflash 1 gb yesterday. Was worried whether it will work ok and if it would be reliable. This thread put my fears to rest. but @the.kaushik, could you find out about any dealer in india in case my drive goes kaput?


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 29, 2006)

At least here in Mumbai, the dealer provides a warranty max for 2 years. After that, we have to go directly to manufacturer. Now I really don't know where the manufacturer is. Indian address is not mentioned anywhere 

But I will worry about it after 1 year and 10 months


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 29, 2006)

+1 for Transcend. Go for it. The best ones in Pen drives. Excellent build quality and performance.


----------



## ilugd (Nov 30, 2006)

the one i bought was 1250 rs for 1 gb transcend jetflash  v30. The dealer said that lifetime validity is from the company and not from him.


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 30, 2006)

Here in Mumbai, V30 is available for 1050 with 2 yrs warranty from the dealer and the rest from manufacturer.

For 1250, we can get JF 168 1GB which is high speed 

I think the prices in chennai are still lower and Qwerty will gladly point out


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Dec 29, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> whots the cost 4 1GB pen drive ?


i purchased of transcend-1 gb,in first shop it was of 1400,in second one it was of 1000,and in third one it was of 950,very funny it is   ....ask as many sellers as u can then try for minimum one,the product will same everywhere...
__________


			
				coolboy_n said:
			
		

> hi techies out there,
> I'm using WinXp wid 384 MBRAM n P-IV ..2.4 GHz processor on an 845 M.board.
> I wish to buy a pen drive (arnd 1 GB)
> Pls suggest the best pieces n the rates shud b a bit reasonable.
> ...


--hi,i hav been working with transcend 1gb,and not yet got any problem,it has lifetime warrenty,not so much expensive,...again of twin mos is also possessing the same conditions......but the peoples has attenuation towards transcend only.........bye take care..........


----------



## slugger (Jan 2, 2007)

Has any body used the iBALL 2GB Flash Drive. This month in the flash drive shootout, DIGIT said that it has a poor build quality. I would like to know how the build quality of the dive would affect my usage of the drve (don't plan to play FootBall with it). Is it advicble to purchase this drive since it is being sold at such a low price and also seems to have a high speed.

PS: I noticed that on the paramter of Sturdiness of overall package both the Corsair Voyager, whic won the shootout and the iBall flash drive, were awarded 6 points.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 2, 2007)

poor build quality!!! My Transcend 1 GB drive is not working. No signs of any physical damage at all. It was working yesterday. I bought this just 2 months ago. the serial number printed on it is not clear anymore, but we can see it. Will the dealer replace it?


----------



## jal_desai (Jan 2, 2007)

* LEXAR *and *SANDISK*... these are the best... but they are available in just few cities in india...only in the metros... but then u can always opt for *Transcend*
__________


			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> poor build quality!!! My Transcend 1 GB drive is not working. No signs of any physical damage at all. It was working yesterday. I bought this just 2 months ago. the serial number printed on it is not clear anymore, but we can see it. Will the dealer replace it?



if u have the BILL provided by tht dealer and if ur good at "lagaoing maska" if ur a good talker then i m sure u'll get a new one


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 6, 2007)

Any dealer/address/contact no. in delhi ,I want to buy 2 or 4gb transcend usb drive, all I got to know was kingston pen drives in the market.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 6, 2007)

Kalra Stationers - E-38/1, Main Market, Hauz Khas, New Delhi - 110016 Ph: 26564282

Elite Stationers - E-33, Hauz Khas Market - New Delhi 110016, Ph: 26858407.

I had a bit of trouble with my transcend v30 1 gb which i bought two months ago. It stopped working. But the shop, Kalra from which I got it has taken it from me saying that he will get it replaced. So i guess alls well that ends well. I saw a 4gb drive with him. Not sure on the price though. Do check out elite also if you drop by. Thats a good shop.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 7, 2007)

I bought JetFlash JFV30 1GB 6 months back and is working fine.  Two weeks ago I unknowingly left the drive in my trousers while I washed it. It remained submerged in the Bucket full of water with surf detergent for 2 hours. Later when I searched for it I found it inside the wet trousers.  I  hoped  for  the  best  an dried it  under the fan. Luckily its working fine now.



BTW, the shopkeeper told me that the lifetime warranty is till the life-time of the product.


----------



## ilugd (Jan 7, 2007)

i guess i was just unlucky. I didn't drop it or put it in water or anything. There is no physical damage. It just stopped working all of a sudden. Still waiting with fingers crossed. Will check tomorrow if he has got it repaired.


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Jan 8, 2007)

Simply go for ZION. Its highly reliable and that to at a price same as that of the Transcend.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 8, 2007)

I have bought a Transcend JetFlash JFV30 2GB drive yesterday...but it is too slow...My first 128MB Umax(USB v2.0) drive is much faster than this...BTW I am using it on a USB v1.0 port.

Is my drive faulty??? 

Please help...


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2007)

V30 is SLOW! You should have got JF120.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 8, 2007)

Or JF 168 Kalpik?  I have that. It rocks! V30 is definitely slow. For mere 200 bucks more, I got a high speed one.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 8, 2007)

I dunno.. JF120 is 8MBps. V30 is 2MBps.. I got JF120 1GB for a friend for Rs 750. I myself have V30.. Bought 1 GB V30 for 1100 bucks


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 8, 2007)

JF 120 and JF 168 have same speeds i.e. Read 10~12 MByte/s, Write 8 MByte/s

But ..
JF 120 is 15 gms, JF 168 is 10 gms 
JF 120 is bigger (75mm x 25mm x 11mm) than JF 168 (61mm X 18.6mm X 9.8mm)

So basically only ornamental changes. I have JF 168. I bought for 1250. But only one shop in Lamington had it and fortunately that is the shop from where I purchase all hardware.  All the other shop showed me V30 only.

More info - JF 168 Specs, JF 120 Specs, V30 Specs


----------



## subratabera (Jan 8, 2007)

I bought my drive from Clarion Computers (Chandni Chowk-Kolkata). What do u think guys, will they replace it for JF 168...


----------



## ilugd (Jan 9, 2007)

damn! damn! damn!


----------



## mak1012 (Jan 12, 2007)

what is price for 2gb and 4gb pen drive any reliable company........1gb is coming in Rs700. but what about 2gb n 4gb... the vender said 2500 for 4gb...is it good?


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 12, 2007)

See this month's Digit Mag
If you don't have, here it is

Corsair Flash Voyager 2 GB--> Rs 3300
Kingston Data Traveller 4 GB--> Rs 4200

Getting a drive for Rs 2500??
good if it is working for 1 - 1.5 yrs


----------



## subratabera (Jan 12, 2007)

What is the price of Transcend (120, 168 ) 1GB, 2GB pendrive...(in Kolkata).


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 12, 2007)

Transcend JetFlash 120: 2 GB  (Rs. 4500 approx.)


----------



## subratabera (Jan 12, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Transcend JetFlash 120: 2 GB  (Rs. 4500 approx.)


Are you sure???

I have bought Transcend JetFlash JFV30 2GB pendrive for only 1450 Rs.


----------



## mak1012 (Jan 17, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Getting a drive for Rs 2500??
> good if it is working for 1 - 1.5 yrs



vender is giving warranty. at lamington road.


----------



## RaghuKL (Jan 17, 2007)

2 gb transcend v30 costs Rs.1090 !!!!!! in bangalore sp road of course with warranty.!!!!!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 17, 2007)

RaghuKL said:
			
		

> 2 gb transcend v30 costs Rs.1090 !!!!!! in bangalore sp road of course with warranty.!!!!!!!


I have bought the same for 1750/- from delhi 2 months before only.
Cant believe this price.


----------



## alsiladka (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought transcend 2Gb for Rs.1500 in Pune about 3 weeks ago.

But my cousine from nagpur called me up and said that the same Transcend 2GB is available for Rs.1250 in Nagpur.


----------



## srinivasbg (Feb 1, 2007)

u could instead go for a 40gb external hard disk its like a visiting card and costs around 2k..


----------



## gmanog (Feb 1, 2007)

srinivasbg said:
			
		

> u could instead go for a 40gb external hard disk its like a visiting card and costs around 2k..


 
which barand and model? where can i get it?


----------



## srinivasbg (Feb 2, 2007)

u get a hitachi drive which is pretty good and also 5 yrs warranty..


----------



## 24online (Feb 2, 2007)

sandisk with good inbuilt features... gr look and good security...


----------



## gmanog (Feb 2, 2007)

srinivasbg said:
			
		

> u get a hitachi drive which is pretty good and also 5 yrs warranty..


 
specific model which is visiting card size?


----------



## premsharma (Feb 3, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> I bought transcend 2Gb for Rs.1500 in Pune about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> But my cousine from nagpur called me up and said that the same Transcend 2GB is available for Rs.1250 in Nagpur.



Recently there is drop in prices. Transcend 1GB is 600 & 2 GB is arround 1000-1100 here in Agra.

It is wise that before buying, come here and check the prices and then you have rough idea about prices when you go to buy.


----------

